# Unable to post something on github, its ugly.



## Alain De Vos (Nov 8, 2021)

With al due respect. What does github wants from me ?
I just do Ctrl-C Ctrl-V and then it is interpreted in very bad way.








						Cannot set keyboard to azerty (Belgium) · Issue #1334 · WayfireWM/wayfire
					

I specified in wayfire.ini xkb_layout = "be" Normally keyboard should be azerty, but the keyboard remains qwerty. Versions: sway-1.6.1_2 FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p4 amd64




					github.com
				



Please enlighten me.


----------



## eternal_noob (Nov 8, 2021)

Klick the 'Preview' button and remove the Markdown around the text. Or like user "marcusbritanicus" suggested, use a service like pastebin.

Edit: To put your ini file in code tags, you would use triple backquotes (```) like this:

```
```bash
File contents
```
```


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 8, 2021)

M-soft like it is...


----------



## eternal_noob (Nov 8, 2021)

Github is actually the best Microsoft product.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 8, 2021)

Gitlab is not bad. But everybody is on github, sometimes for historical reasons.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2021)

They all have similar issues, just like here on the forums. We like to use specific formatting, like [code] blocks. Same goes for GitHub, Gitlab, Phabricator, BitBucket, etc.


----------



## Geezer (Nov 8, 2021)

SirDice said:


> They all have similar issues, just like here on the forums. We like to use specific formatting, like [code] blocks.



I can't seem to get the [IRONY] tag [/IRONY] working.


----------



## astyle (Nov 8, 2021)

Sometimes, copy-pasting from a web page doesn't work quite as intended - the formatting of the text is copied together with the text. The way I deal with that - I *start* with `Ctrl-C`, but then, I right-click and do `Paste As` --> `Plain Text` (or `Keep Text Only`).  Sometimes, even that looks ugly, with newlines and extra spaces, and the formatting just doesn't match - I learned to live with that. If I really need to grab a lot of info, I just take a screenie.


----------



## shkhln (Nov 8, 2021)

Pastebin: https://gist.github.com/.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 9, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Please enlighten me.



<https://github.com/WayfireWM/wayfire/issues/1334#issuecomment-963759567> for you (hidden as off topic by me).


----------

